# Tivo Freezing



## Bammers (Jan 10, 2008)

My direcTivo unit has been randomly freezing up over the last few months. Once I reset it, it will work for a couple of days, but goes right back to it..

Is it dying?


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

+1, I have a a regular Std. Def. DirecTV TiVo and a H10-250 HD TiVo and they both have been locking up very frequently over the last few months.

I also have a couple of HR20s that have been rock solid and running CE releases. I suspect that the latest TiVo software is unstable, perhaps has a memory leak or a couple of major bugs.



Bammers said:


> My direcTivo unit has been randomly freezing up over the last few months. Once I reset it, it will work for a couple of days, but goes right back to it..
> 
> Is it dying?


----------



## oldmanraver (Nov 15, 2005)

bt-rtp said:


> +1, I have a a regular Std. Def. DirecTV TiVo and a H10-250 HD TiVo and they both have been locking up very frequently over the last few months.
> 
> I also have a couple of HR20s that have been rock solid and running CE releases. I suspect that the latest TiVo software is unstable, perhaps has a memory leak or a couple of major bugs.


I have had my second lockup in a month now. Thought my DirecTivo of 4 years old was starting to go, but maybe not. I had to unplug to reset.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bammers said:


> My direcTivo unit has been randomly freezing up over the last few months. Once I reset it, it will work for a couple of days, but goes right back to it..
> 
> Is it dying?


Welcome to DBSTalk!

This is a typical symptom of a dying hard drive. You can replace/upgrade the drive yourself. Check out the resources here ...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

litzdog911,

Would an initialize and a re-configure procedure from the TiVo menu fix the problem ?

Thanks



litzdog911 said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> This is a typical symptom of a dying hard drive. You can replace/upgrade the drive yourself. Check out the resources here ...
> 
> ...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bt-rtp said:


> litzdog911,
> 
> Would an initialize and a re-configure procedure from the TiVo menu fix the problem ?
> 
> Thanks


It's worth a try.


----------



## freebird01752 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the same problem with my sd Dtivo. Got another off ebay and moved the old one down to the basement and have not had a problem with the one i moved. But the new one is freezing up. So I guess I am going to have to trace the cable to see if there is a problem.

Any one got any ideas.

Steve


----------

